# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Petsmart had some Ornates...To my surprise

## RibbitSrUs

So i was bored at home and decided to go to petsmart to get some treats for my dogs and i walked by the reptile section like i usually do and i looked over to where the pacman was, and i was trying to see if it was a regular green or brown cranwelli. And to my surprise i looked in and saw a super bright green guy with the dots behind the eyes. I looked at my girl and said i guess today there sign didnt lie. So i called over the lady working and bought it. When i got in the car i knew there was another petsmart 10 minutes down the road near the highway and i decided maybe i should try my luck and see if they have some ornates there to. So i took the trip over went over to the reptiles again and i see a little critter keeper inside one of the bigger tanks and i really cant see what kind it is but something told me to buy it because it was yellow under its rear legs. So called someone over and bought that guy to. He/She is maybe the size of a nickel. And i get in the car and look at it some more and what do you know its a ornate. So im super excited i got 2 ornates today for 30 bucks. Cant beat that. Here are my two little guys.

----------


## Sherry

They are so cute it made me laugh!! It looks like they are going to have to grow into their mouths!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

The one is tiny it just looks like a little mouth standing there

----------


## Sherry

LOL!! So true!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Totally Adorable! Congratulations on such a good find!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

By the way they are both Ornates. I confirm false eye spots on both of them. You just got away with highway robbery. Good thing for you Petsmart must not know how much they really go for. :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Sherry

How much do they normally go for and why are they more than other kinds? There is an ornate at the Petsmart by me and it is $15.

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> How much do they normally go for and why are they more than other kinds? There is an ornate at the Petsmart by me and it is $15.


The ones that petsmart usually carry are cranwellis not ornates. The sign does say ornates but 9 times out of 10 they are cranwellis

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> By the way they are both Ornates. I confirm false eye spots on both of them. You just got away with highway robbery. Good thing for you Petsmart must not know how much they really go for.


Im going to go next week and see if they get another ornate. Hopefully they keep getting them ill go every week and get one

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Ornates are a rarer breed and are not as readily available as Cranwells. They usually cost around $30.  Petsmart is notious for misslabeling pacmans.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Im going to go next week and see if they get another ornate. Hopefully they keep getting them ill go every week and get one


See! Its an addiction! But of course, I would do the same thing. ;-) Good luck!

----------


## MeTree

Very cute! Yeah, one time I went to my Petsmart and they had a frog labled "Ornate Pacman Frog" and the species listed was _Ceratophrys cranwelli_. Wow. Mine sells ornates and cranwell's about 50/50. Ornates are so cute as babies! XD

----------


## Carlos

Congratulations on your Ornates!  Will check local Petsmart's just in case some made it here.

----------


## HornedFairy

aww bless them! your babies are lovely, a good bargain you had for them too!  :Smile:  ... lol, and yes, they are addictive, and I want another one! .. but being as I live overseas these little monsters are very rare to come across.  :Frown:

----------


## c0urt maRie

so wait how do you tell if its an ornate? theyre so cute i think i wanna get one now!!

----------


## Carlos

> so wait how do you tell if its an ornate? theyre so cute i think i wanna get one now!!


Easiest way is to look for false eye spots located behind each horn facing towards back.  Good example on last pic of post no. 1.

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

G'awww. If they stayed that little, I'd get one. It's a mouth with eyes. XD

The big ones kinda freak me out...>_<

----------


## Heather

Great finds! They have very nice colors and markings  :Smile:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Thanks everyone. I actually called back today and asked when they get a new shipment in and the lady told me tuesday. So hopefully tuesday they will have some more ornates

----------


## Sherry

So the ornates have horns like the cranwellis and cornutas?

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> So the ornates have horns like the cranwellis and cornutas?


They all have horns but ornates have the false eye spots behind the horns. If you look at the pictures of the back of the frogs you can see how it has the dots there.Cranwellis dont have the dots.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> So the ornates have horns like the cranwellis and cornutas?


All of Ceratophrys species have horns. Hence the name (Horned Frogs). The Ornates have the smallest Horns(fleshy projections on the eyelid) of the Horned frog family. Cranwellies have pretty prominant horns and the Cornutas have the largest horns. There are several species of Horned frogs, but I do not know what all of them look like as most of them are extremely rare or not in the pet trade at all.

----------


## Sherry

Sorry I'm not retarded I just don't know much about these frogs.  I didn't know they were called 'horned frogs'.  The one at the petsmart here didn't look like it had horns, but I guess it is too young? I don't know.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sorry I'm not retarded I just don't know much about these frogs.  I didn't know they were called 'horned frogs'.  The one at the petsmart here didn't look like it had horns, but I guess it is too young? I don't know.


I didn't mean to sound like I was insulting your intelagence. I was just sharing information. This way you can better recognize these species. They don't have horns as babies. They develope when they are juvinile. Except for the Cornuta which seem to have them in every stage from froglet to adult. :Smile:

----------


## Sherry

It's ok! I know you mean no harm.  You have been very kind and patient with me and my noob questions!!  I'm thinking about getting that little pac...  I wonder if my roommates will approve of another frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> It's ok! I know you mean no harm.  You have been very kind and patient with me and my noob questions!!  I'm thinking about getting that little pac...  I wonder if my roommates will approve of another frog.


Might be something to discuss with them. I bet they'll think he/she is cute. :Smile:

----------


## DVirginiana

> It's ok! I know you mean no harm.  You have been very kind and patient with me and my noob questions!!  I'm thinking about getting that little pac...  I wonder if my roommates will approve of another frog.


When I was still smuggling Trevor into my dorm the roommates thought he was adorable... His food, they didn't appreciate so much  :P  He went over a lot less well once he got big enough that his food started chirping...

Lucky finding actual ornates!  Trevor was an 'ornate' when I bought him from a chain petstore too.  I knew he was a cranwelli from the get-go though, so it wasn't a huge letdown.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yeah, we went to Petsmart today to see if they had ornates. Just to look, of course. ;-) but they didn't have any pacmans, ornate or otherwise. In fact the only frog they had was a green tree frog who was hidding. Not that I need another frog. Darn frog addiction! Lol

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Theres maybe 10 petsmarts in a 25 mile radius of me. And i know they usually get a shipment in on tuesday so i usually call around noon time and see if they have any available. And if they do this upcoming tuesday im going on a ornate hunt to see if they got anymore in

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

grifthegreat really the c.aurita has bigger horns then the cornuta if you see on the frogranch

----------


## Gail

I agree, just something about a frog drawing blood...that just ain't right. 


> G'awww. If they stayed that little, I'd get one. It's a mouth with eyes. XD
> 
> The big ones kinda freak me out...>_<

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> grifthegreat really the c.aurita has bigger horns then the cornuta if you see on the frogranch


Photos that I've seen of the Aurita do not show horns much larger than a Cranwelli. An adult Cornuta has very tall pointed projections. Aurita does have the largest stripe down its back. From eye to eye and about and down the back. Of course some of more unknown species may have even larger horns.

I've seen a few photos and videos. From what I've seen Cornuta seems to have the largest, but may differ from frog to frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I agree, just something about a frog drawing blood...that just ain't right.


You know they aren't really scary and not all of them are set on biting you. Fear is one of the main reasons people get bit or attacked by animals. Kind like how bees can sence fear. Aggression twards the keeper can be because of instinct as well as impatient animal during feeding. If the keeper is rough with the animal its going to feel like it needs to defend itself. I will say that there are those large frogs that are determined tobite their owner because of dominance. Very important among males in animals species. Even in humans it shows all the time. The less you are seen as a threat the less chance you're going to seen as a predator.

I think if you get one you'd change your minds.

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Ive seen both in person the aurita and the cornuta and the cornuta does have longer horns. I guess it really all depends on the frog to. Ive seen cornutas with crooked horns as well. Instead of going straight up the went inwards. I wish they had both frogs more readily available in the pet trade i would get some.

----------


## c0urt maRie

I'm gonna need froggy anonymous classes by the time I get done with this web page forum!! Lol I have only had my whites for like 3 weeks and I already want to get an ornate pac man to keep in a seperate cage! Lol how long do they live?

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Ive had a albino for 9 years before it passed. She was massive. They last a good little bit.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

With perfect health and near perfect husbandry they can live 30+ years. The Manchester Zoo in England has a male Ornate Pacman named Sumo. He's over 30 years old. I believe if cared for properly they can live as long as some humans. Diet and environment have a lot t do with their life span as well. I wish I knew the Manchester Zoo's secret.:P

----------


## Heather

Lol! They are addicting, aren't they?  :Big Grin: 

I have a cranwelli and a fantasy and I love them both  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Wow! 30 years! That's wonderful  :Smile: .

----------


## Guenhwyvar

better fatten them up, they look a bit skinny. I love the second one, the first almost looks like mine. I bought mine from a vendor at an expo. They thought he was a Cranwelli, but he's an Ornata^^ I got him for $20. Yours look very pretty. My guy was lime green when I got him, then he changed to brown with lime green dorsal stripe and spots on his head.

----------


## JawsofaFrog

Your Ornata are great looking. Nice deal you got them for too!

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

he  Jaws this pac on frogfreaks sorry about brouno and your cornuta

----------


## c0urt maRie

Hey real quick!! So the ornates just have spots behind their eyes right? Are they the same colors as the other ones or are they like a shadow??

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> Hey real quick!! So the ornates just have spots behind their eyes right? Are they the same colors as the other ones or are they like a shadow??


Yes ornates have the black spots behind there eyes. Ornates are usually brighter in color then the cranwellis. The spots are the same color as the other spots just behind the eyes.

----------


## Sue H

Squeeeeee! Too tiny and cute! Congrats on your lucky find!

----------


## c0urt maRie

Ok! Thanks! I got it now I see them! I'm gonna get an ornate when my petsmart has one! Hopefully a red one! Then I'm gonna name him bowser to go with my yoshi! Lol ornates keep their color right??

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> Ok! Thanks! I got it now I see them! I'm gonna get an ornate when my petsmart has one! Hopefully a red one! Then I'm gonna name him bowser to go with my yoshi! Lol ornates keep their color right??



All the ornates ive had changed a little nothing to drastic tho. They will keep there green tho and not turn the dark brown like most green cranwellis. It could vary from frog to frog but for me they havent changed to dramatically.

----------


## Sue H

I went to Petsmart to try my luck but no luck. I asked and they said they get them in usually on Wednesdays. You were in the right place at the right time! Guess where I'm going on Wednesday!

----------


## c0urt maRie

I just went to pet smart and they had an ornate!! I just bought him!! Will post pictures later  :Smile:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> I just went to pet smart and they had an ornate!! I just bought him!! Will post pictures later


Thats awesome!!! congrats on your pick up. I guess this week petsmart got some ornates instead of the usual cranwellis. Post some pics up when you can.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I've heard a lot of people ask Petsmart if they can get Ornates as well as myself asking. Maybe they finaly got the hint  :Smile:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> I've heard a lot of people ask Petsmart if they can get Ornates as well as myself asking. Maybe they finaly got the hint


Hopefully they did get the hint. Thats going to be bad for me cause i think i will go to all 15 petsmarts around me and get a frog every week for the next couple weeks if they keep getting ornates.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hopefully they did get the hint. Thats going to be bad for me cause i think i will go to all 15 petsmarts around me and get a frog every week for the next couple weeks if they keep getting ornates.


You'll have yourself restocked in no time. :Big Grin:

----------


## c0urt maRie

Oh I will def be posting pictures later!!!!

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> You'll have yourself restocked in no time.


Im back up to 6 now, still have a good bit of catching up to do. Hopefully petsmart keeps getting ornates so i can catch up faster.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Im back up to 6 now, still have a good bit of catching up to do. Hopefully petsmart keeps getting ornates so i can catch up faster.


How is your survivor doing?

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> How is your survivor doing?


He's doing real good, just as lazy as before. It sucks that stuff happened to the rest of them but im glad i did get atleast him back.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He's doing real good, just as lazy as before. It sucks that stuff happened to the rest of them but im glad i did get atleast him back.


Yeah. I can't believe that happened to all those your frogs. That's so terrible. I just can't see how that kid could be so irresponcible and poison them all. Its horrible. :Frown:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

> Yeah. I can't believe that happened to all those your frogs. That's so terrible. I just can't see how that kid could be so irresponcible and poison them all. Its horrible.


Thats exactly what i was thinking. The guy said he had posionous stuff in his reptile room as well, i can only imagine if his kid got bit by something. He should of atleast had a lock or something fpr the door. I wish i could of gotten them all back but i have no problem starting over  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thats exactly what i was thinking. The guy said he had posionous stuff in his reptile room as well, i can only imagine if his kid got bit by something. He should of atleast had a lock or something fpr the door. I wish i could of gotten them all back but i have no problem starting over


Your survivor look really healthy. You new ones do as well. :Smile:

----------


## c0urt maRie

Here he/she is!! My little dirtball! Lol ill put a better one on later!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Here he/she is!! My little dirtball! Lol ill put a better one on later!


He/she is adorible.

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Nice little guy/girl you have there. Your going to end up going to petsmart weekly to see if they have any more companions for your friend  :Smile:

----------


## S13

Guess I need to start frequenting Petsmart! I usually support local shops before petsmart/petco. Those are some awesome Ornates.  I want one now, and I have a spare 10 and 20 gallon laying around  :Wink:

----------


## RibbitSrUs

I called 8 petsmarts this morning to see if they got anymore pacmans in, and only one of them had one in stock but when i went it was a green cranwelli so i passed. I was hoping for some ornates but not this time.

----------


## Sue H

I have an ornate and what I want now is an albino. Does petsmart ever get any in? Or just the greens and occassional ornates?

----------


## RibbitSrUs

Ive never seen a albino pac at petsmart. I have seen one at petco tho. Maybe if you ask one of the workers maybe they can order you one?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ive never seen a albino pac at petsmart. I have seen one at petco tho. Maybe if you ask one of the workers maybe they can order you one?


It suck. Petsmart doesn't do special orders. You have to wait for them to get some in stock. I think its bad buisness not to special order, but its to protect themselves from people changing their mind after the animal comes in.

----------


## c0urt maRie

I've never seen an albino there! But I've seen them at pet supplies plus!

----------

